# St Winifred



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of this one 
Was CY45 owned by J MacInnes and others Eriskay until 1941 Sold to Duncan MacLeod and others Isle of Lewis as SY745 in 1947 She was WK88 in the intervening period
Again many thanks
LL590


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has any one any idea any details about what happened to her after 1947
Many thanks!!


----------

